# Suche Rennspiel wie gt5



## _VFB_ (23. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Rennspiel wie Gt5. Leider bin ich nich fündig geworden. 
Habt ihr Vorschläge bei dem man die Autos Upgraden kann und eine ähnliche Spielmodi hat.
Schonmal vielen dank für die Antworten  
mfg


----------



## Raoul (23. März 2012)

hallo

das einzige was mir einfällt und was ich nur empfehlen kann ist DIRT 3 . Kannst zwar net wirklich upgraden aber du kannst zb versch. lackierungen freischalten.

und die grafik is hammer.



gruss


----------



## _VFB_ (24. März 2012)

Ok hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Wie sieht mit der anzahl der Autos aus ?


----------



## Burn_out (24. März 2012)

Dirt 3 kann man absolut nicht mit Gt5 vergleichen. Gt5 geht eher in Richtung GTR2. Aktuell würde mir da nur das kommende SPiel C.A.R.S einfallen, was man ja gegen 10€ jetzt schon als Alpha oder Beta spielen kann.


----------



## _VFB_ (24. März 2012)

Ja ok. Muss man da einmal 10€ zahlen oder jeden monat ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. März 2012)

Alternativ schlage ich die aktuelle Beta von *rFactor 2* vor:

rFactor 2 | rFactor

rFactor Central - Community Driven Sim Racing Resource for rFactor | rFactor Car mods, rFactor Tracks, Car Setups, rFactor Screenshots

Downloads (Installer, ISI cars/tracks, Templates)


----------



## acti0n (26. März 2012)

Naja rFactor 2 sieht so veraltet aus, das wär selbst vor 5 Jahren häßlich gewesen.

Aber wie schon einer gesagt hat guck dir Project Cars an. Beeile dich aber ein Toolpack zu kaufen, bald ist es nicht mehr möglich. Denn dann müsstest du auf die Vollversion warten und das wird bestimmt irgendwann 2013 schätze ich.


----------



## _VFB_ (26. März 2012)

Kann des Toolpack leider nich kaufen ( (bin noch keine 18) Gibt es sonst noch irgeendwelche alternativen die jetzt schon verfügbar sind ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. März 2012)

Wenn Du eine gewisse Schmerzresistenz besitzt, dann:

Shift 2 (Plus offizielle Patches)
*+*
diverse Mods (Inoffizieller Community Patch!) NoGripRacing :: NFS Shift 2 Downloads
_________________________________________________________________________________
= Ein durchaus brauchbares Rennspiel
============================


----------



## aloha84 (27. März 2012)

kurz und knapp

Leider nein.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (28. März 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> kurz und knapp
> 
> Leider nein.


 
jop für gt5 braucht man entweder ne xbox 360 für forza oder ne ps3 für gt5(welches sich absolut lohnt, ich hab gt5)

sonst shift 2, weil man da nicht sofort kotzt bei der grafik, und es wurde von den selben leuten gemacht die project cars bauen.

fahrverhaltens und genre technisch mal ein kleiner überblick:



Pseudo sim: shift 2, dirt- nachvollziehbar aber weit weg von realität

real driving: gt5, forza- hier geht es hauptsächlich darum den spaß des fahrens auf den bildschirm zu zaubern, ohne den anspruch auf maximalen realismus zu haben.

simulatoren: rfactor, gtr+gtr2+gtr evo,etc richtige sims die sich erst wirklich einem eröffnen mit lenkrad dann aber auch richtig bock machen.


hoffe diese grobe einteilung hilft ein bissl

mfg


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. März 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:


> kurz und knapp
> Leider nein.


----------



## _VFB_ (25. April 2012)

Hab grad nen bissl gegooglt und bin auf einen ps3 emulator gestoßen. Wie sieht es damit aus ? Läuft dann gt 5 ohne probleme ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. April 2012)

Nach meinem letzten Kenntnisstand sind die Konsolen-Emulatoren für PC nie über den Beta-Stauts hinausgekommen, haben diverse Probleme. Dennoch habe zolle ich der Community großen Respekt, welche viel Arbeit und Herzblut in diese Projekte investiert.


----------

